# Bag limit question.



## joshsmallwood1 (Dec 9, 2009)

Again I'm new to duck hunting... Are we limited to only the ducks listed in the regs? For instance.... Teal isn't listed but there was a early season for teal. So September was the only time we Could have shot teal. Correct? Ducks like gadwalls aren't listed but I know of guys who shot them last year. I that legal or are they just crazy? Are some ducks categorized differently in the regs and actually don't list every duck? Thanks for the help!!


----------



## duck-dawg (Dec 9, 2009)

Ducks listed in the regs have special regulations, i.e. whatever the regs specify about that particular duck. If it's not listed specifically in the regs, like teal, gadwalls, ringnecks, etc., you can shoot a full bag limit (6) of that particular species.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2009)

duck-dawg said:


> Ducks listed in the regs have special regulations, i.e. whatever the regs specify about that particular duck. If it's not listed specifically in the regs, like teal, gadwalls, ringnecks, etc., you can shoot a full bag limit (6) of that particular species.



correct.  all the regs list is specific bag limits for certain birds, and also birds that you are not able to shoot.


----------



## bhamby (Dec 9, 2009)

duck-dawg said:


> Ducks listed in the regs have special regulations, i.e. whatever the regs specify about that particular duck. If it's not listed specifically in the regs, like teal, gadwalls, ringnecks, etc., you can shoot a full bag limit (6) of that particular species.



limit for teal is only 4 i thought in any combo bw or gw


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2009)

across the river said:


> The four bird limit on teal is only mentioned for the early teal season.  No limit is mentioned for the late season, meaning you can kill six.



not to sure on that...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 9, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> not to sure on that...



Rugger is right!

Teal may be taken during the late season.

You can take any combination of species of teal as long as you don't exceed 4.

Here is a hypothetical bag for you:

4 GWT
2 Mallards

Total ducks in bag: 6

Don't forget you can also take a maximum of 5 geese in addition to your limit of ducks.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 9, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Rugger is right!
> 
> Teal may be taken during the late season.
> 
> ...


 
I would beg to differ, the HAF (Historic Atlantic Flyway) does not differ that much (except farther south, you just do not get the birds).

If the limit is six ducks, and it does not fall in the special regulations (i.e., black duck-1, canvassback-1, pintail-1, wood duck-3)

Contact the GW if you have questions, but unless it is specified for a limit, then they can be your limit.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...dlife/hunting/pdf/LateSeasonMigratoryBird.pdf


Quote from GA daily limit

Ducks 6 (12 in possession)*
*of which not more than 3 wood ducks (6 in possession);
4 mallards (8 in possession) of which 2 may be hens (4
hens in possession); 2 scaup (4 in possession); 2 redheads
(4 in possession); 1 pintail (2 in possession); 1 black
duck or mottled duck (2 in possession combined for
both species); 1 fulvous whistling duck (2 in possession);
1 canvasback duck (2 in possession). The season is
closed for harlequin ducks.
------------------------------------------------

No mention of teal at all for the late season


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 9, 2009)

across the river said:


> You can kill six teal during the regular season. Georgia regulations are confusing because they list the early season just above the regualr dates, and you are only allowed four in September. In the late season, however, you can kill six. Look at the Fish & Wildlife website late season regulations, teal are not mentioned at all meaning you can kill six just like ringers, buffleheads, ruddy ducks, or any other duck not specifically mentioned. If your state didn't have an early teal season, you wouldn't know anything about the four bird limit. I also listed a couple of links from other states that clarify this. I realize they are different flyways, but teal aren't mentioned in those regulations either. Since these are Federal limits they are applicable. I don't want you boys to short youself a couple of teal for no reason.
> 
> http://www.fws.gov/news/NewsReleases/showNews.cfm?newsId=D1D9E4ED-F527-132B-B4056F75A28ACA1F
> 
> ...


 

If they can hit them any way


----------



## GTN (Dec 10, 2009)

This brings me to ask another question. Is Mergansers included in your daily bag limit for ducks or are they seperate? I have only killed a very few Mergs in my time but was curious.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2009)

GTN said:


> This brings me to ask another question. Is Mergansers included in your daily bag limit for ducks or are they seperate? I have only killed a very few Mergs in my time but was curious.



off the top of my head, 5 mergs, 2 of which may be hooded.  its in the regs.


----------



## GTN (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah thats what it is. But do these count for your daily bag of ducks?


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 10, 2009)

GTN said:


> Yeah thats what it is. But do these count for your daily bag of ducks?



nope, you can kill 6 ducks, 5 mergs.  so 11 total.  also 7 (i think, agian, off the top of my head) seaducks.  so 18 if somehow you get on a shoot with all 3


----------



## littletime (Dec 10, 2009)

no. they count different.


----------



## GTN (Dec 10, 2009)

10 4 thats the way I read it.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sea ducks count against your daily bag of ducks unless in the special sea duck zone.  Not sure if you can go to it, smack all your sea ducks, then go to your favorite puddler hole and get your six.  Mergs are different.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Dec 10, 2009)

Shoot your 6 ducks (teal included), then shoot your geese, then your mergansers, then your coots, then your doves, then ... Cranes?


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well I stand corrected.  I thought we could only kill four teal in the regular season.


----------



## 27metalman (Dec 16, 2009)

Great discussion! Did we all end up agreeing? Throw your gun up and pull the trigger.


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Dec 17, 2009)

I definitely learned alot from this post.. Dad always said... " if you don't know.... then ask!!" thanks to everyone for the input!


----------



## ssm (Dec 17, 2009)

What is Possession?  You read stuff like limit of 4 or 8 in possession.  What does that mean.  I asked a game warden this last year on a Radio Show and he could not even attempt to explain it.


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Dec 17, 2009)

ssm said:


> What is Possession?  You read stuff like limit of 4 or 8 in possession.  What does that mean.  I asked a game warden this last year on a Radio Show and he could not even attempt to explain it.



The way I've heard it put is if you and two  buddies went hunting and each of you were to kill your limit of of 6 ducks and your two buddies don't want to keep their ducks you yourself can only take one of your buddies limit of ducks with you. The other guy would have to keep his or give them to someone else. That  would Make  your  limit of 6 and 12 in possession(which is one limit from one of your buddies) I could be wrong though! That's just what a ga dnr officer told me!


----------



## CassGA (Dec 18, 2009)

joshsmallwood1 said:


> The way I've heard it put is if you and two  buddies went hunting and each of you were to kill your limit of of 6 ducks and your two buddies don't want to keep their ducks you yourself can only take one of your buddies limit of ducks with you. The other guy would have to keep his or give them to someone else. That  would Make  your  limit of 6 and 12 in possession(which is one limit from one of your buddies) I could be wrong though! That's just what a ga dnr officer told me!



That is how i have been told as well. However, you must have the 6 from your buddy packaged separate from your personal limit, and they must be labeled with your buddies name, license info, etc. during transportation. Waterfowl hunting gets pretty picky.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Dec 18, 2009)

ssm said:


> What is Possession?  You read stuff like limit of 4 or 8 in possession.  What does that mean.  I asked a game warden this last year on a Radio Show and he could not even attempt to explain it.



Here is a thread we had a few weeks ago on posession limits, more detailed explanation
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=449708&highlight=posession+limit


----------

